# Importing a Skyline--- HELP!



## cs_729 (Sep 20, 2005)

hey guys, sorry but im pretty new here hahah. I live in cananda (Vancouver, BC) and i am thinkin about importing a 1991 Nissan Gts-4. Since i dont know a lot about the car, i was wondering if people could tell me sum stuff about it(cost of repairs, quality, possible common problems). Thanks for the help guys!

Chris


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Search this forum for importing a Skyline, you will find volumes of information


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you will need to get an RI to import the car. search the forums and go to www.dot.gov to find an RI


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

didnt canada just pass a law allowing cars older than 15yrs to be imported without too many problems. i remember the RI i went thru saying something about it. 

your buying a 12yr+ old car so expect some minor issues. make sure the person you buy it from is reputable. check for diffs leaking, smoking, any signs of a wreck....anything that looks wrong 

ps: get a gtr :thumbup:


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> you will need to get an RI to import the car. search the forums and go to www.dot.gov to find an RI


i see you didnt read anything.HE LIVE IN CANADA.he has to wait till the 91 are able to be imported.they have the 15 year importation


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

celm said:


> i see you didnt read anything.HE LIVE IN CANADA.he has to wait till the 91 are able to be imported.they have the 15 year importation


 i gave it to him, cuz im sick of posting the same shit, plut is has canadian guidelines which could be helpful for him to READ.


----------



## cs_729 (Sep 20, 2005)

hey guys thanks for the info. I know all about the 15 year thing, thanks ne ways though. All i really wanted to know is what your kind of expierences are with skylines. Im still goin to school and i wanted to know liek cost of repairs n that sorta stuff. Just lemme know what you guys think of skylines. 

Thanks alot


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

cs_729 said:


> hey guys thanks for the info. I know all about the 15 year thing, thanks ne ways though. All i really wanted to know is what your kind of expierences are with skylines. Im still goin to school and i wanted to know liek cost of repairs n that sorta stuff. Just lemme know what you guys think of skylines.
> 
> Thanks alot


well it prolly wont be cheap, cuz many of the parts will have to be special orders. In the US, i am pretty sure many people can get parts from RB motoring.


----------



## zsnuts (Sep 21, 2005)

*skyline legalized*

well If you have the money motorex.net can do the quickest! is not try these sites.

skylineimports.com
omegaskyline.com
japanperformancedircet.com
skylineamerica.net

legalizing varies on the year of your skyline for example a 99r34 is about 35,000.00 usd.

and if you want kits for this car try these
horsepowerfreaks.com
n1kits.com
racerwheel.com
peace out


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zsnuts said:


> well If you have the money motorex.net can do the quickest! is not try these sites.
> 
> skylineimports.com
> omegaskyline.com
> ...


Motorex is no longer allowed to convert skylines to make the US legal due to unpaid due. There is NO US importer that can do it and since he is from canada, its goin to be different.


----------

